# Windows 7 Firewall is turned off



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

Windows Action Center Can't Turn On Windows Firewall
i don't know what's happening. my firewall was working ok. and one day it started to get these messages in the tray notifications
i have only one use " Administrator"
i searched many solutions online. but nothing worked
when i try to start its service i get his message








:4-dontkno
any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have a 3rd party firewall or Internet Security application installed?


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

just Eset Antivirus. it was there months even before that started to happen
nothing else


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try running SFC /SCANNOW from the Search window on the start menu. Maybe some files are damaged.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

tried so, nothing 
any other suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

i don't have a virus on my computer


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

narmer93 said:


> i don't have a virus on my computer


And you know this how?


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

i scanned the whole computer with eset antivirus. nothing was found


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just butting in here.....

Please remember not all "Malware" problems are a "Virus". Eset is very good, I use it, but they are many things it will not see or fix as they are not a virus.

Please follow johnwill instructions. Just be sure not to check anything to fix using HJT since most of the things it shows are required.

BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Does your windows updates starts automatically? When was the last time you've done the updates? I would check on this.
Also, from Control Panel =>Admin Tools => Services, see if your Windows Firewall has stopped. If it is, try to restart the Service.

Please post update.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea. windows Update works with no problem. 
I can't restart the Windows Firewall Service as it is not running.When i try to start it,I get the message in the first post.
Any other Suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try this.

Log on as an administrator. 
Click Start, click Run, type cmd, and then click OK.
At the command prompt, type the following, and then press ENTER:
netsh Winsock reset

Reboot your computer and check with Windows Firewall/ICS has been restarted if not try to restart the service.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help. . 
still gives the same error.  
any other suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's scan your computer using Malwarebytes.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

and.. what's special about that MalwareBytes?
will it solve the problem?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Boy we are not getting anywhere very fast here...

MalwareBytes (MBAM) is a cleaning tool that many people use, me included.
It is just an anti malware program, safe to use.

Will it fix your problem? Who knows, it could or could not.

BG


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

OK.I downloaded it and scanned the computer. still NOTHING FOUND.
except one file that was downloaded after ages from the problem.
it's probably not a virus. but who cares. i deleted it anyway.(and it wasn't' in the partition C).
any more suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

Once again.My computer has no virus.
i scanned it with MalwareBytes. Eset Antivirus.
NOTHING FOUND.
ok any other suggestions?
and thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, if you look at what is needed to be posted in our Virus/Trojan/spyware, for help you will notice that MBAM/Eset scans are not used. They need scans
that go much deeper.

It is up to you.

BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you want to us to further assist you, it's good to follow instructions to resolve your issue. Please read the following.

See if this helps:

Let's try to Repair and Resets your TCP/IP and Winsock:

Click on Start => All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt please type the following commands:

To Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack type netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log and press enter

To Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack type netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log and press enter

To Reset WINSOCK entries type netsh winsock reset catalog and press enter
Please Reboot the machine and test your connections. 

If none of the above is unsuccessful, you may either follow the Instruction provided by Basementgeek which his trying to help you our as well on how to post to Security Forums or do O/S Repair or Clean Install yourself.

Please update.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for helping Mr Basementgeek and Mr 2xgrump but actually , that didn't really get any help. the firewall is still turned off  .
what can i do now?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We gave you more options in my previous post, choose one. I would do an O/S Repair, it's easier then if it doesn't work a Clean install. Have your O/S CD ready.
Also....2x is not a Mr. :smile: Check my profile it'll tell you.


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

OK. I tried all sorts of scan and everything to scan the computer.
THERE IS NO VIRUS, TROJAN, OR SPYWARE IN MY COMPUTER.
any other suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you refuse to do the scans we asked for, as far as I am concerned your only options are:

Call Microsoft support (good luck)

Back up your documents, format and re install the operating system. 

BG


----------



## narmer93 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahh. ok it looks like i don't have much choices then.
the scan logs are attached. what can i do now?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are the directions again. You must follow them to the letter or you will have no shot at getting any help. These folks are always in high demand and if you don't cooperate they will simply pass you by. That forum always more people needing help than they can handle.

Post the logs they want, zip only the ones they want zipped. Forget the HJT log now as they will not look at it as it is of no use to them.

Make sure you tell, give this link, that you posted in this forum first:

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Goodluck *narmer93*!

We hope that you resolve your issue. Followed Basementgeek's procedure prior to your Posting in Security Forums. Next time please Surf Safely.

This Thread is now Closed.


----------

